# Schweinebauch



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 23, 2016)

Yes that's right, never heard of it? Well it's a thing. Sold at a Edelweiss Sausage in Portland Oregon. So what is it? Sausage stuffed bacon. They use their house Bologna. 


I am using a modified version of this as the stuffing. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/116407/mortadella-fancy-italian-bologna

For the bacon Many may remember that I saved a half slab of belly when I did this bacon a while back.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/236348/rubbed-the-belly-its-bacon-time

This morning I got the STX out and ground the meat. Did a course grind first, then added the seasoning. Ran through the fine plate. Weighed the meat and added the cure. This will sit in the fridge over night. In the morning I will add whole green olives, the whole pepper corns and if I can get some the pork fat back. My Butcher is being a bit stingy. 

I will stuff the bacon slab, then the leftover will go into Muslin casings all of which will go into the smoker. 


























More tomorrow. 


Smoke away!!!


----------



## ak1 (Jan 23, 2016)

Ya got my interest!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm in Case, this sounds good !    Thumbs Up

:popcorn

:cheers:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 23, 2016)

The wait is killing me! I want to stuff that slab today! 


Smoke away!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 23, 2016)

I have seen it made but never tried it. Sounds great!...JJ


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 23, 2016)

DS2003, looking good-


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 23, 2016)

Is it time yet? Is it time yet? 

I have had it before and it is tasty!


----------



## driedstick (Jan 24, 2016)

I just seen this on DDD looks awesome,,, will be going there next time headed to the coast ,,,, you got this DS man 

DS


----------



## ak1 (Jan 24, 2016)

Are you done yet?


----------



## tropics (Jan 24, 2016)

Interesting a new way to make a fatty LOL

Richie


----------



## bluewhisper (Jan 24, 2016)

Nice work so far! Mace can be the secret ingredient for getting a Russian flavor in sausage,


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 24, 2016)

I am so watching this thread and cant wait to see more as this is a new one on me. lead us step by step on this please.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Are you mixing beef with the bacon? - recipe pls.

HT


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 24, 2016)

That time you forgot to check the propane tank the night before you plan to use the smoker... Yeah I need propane...


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 24, 2016)

Holy Cow!!

Can't wait to see this!!

Al


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 24, 2016)

Count me in on this one... the Edelweiss Sausage was featured on Diners-Driveins and Dives. What an amazing place.

You've got a killer start on the Schweinebauch DS - Rock on!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm in for this!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 24, 2016)

Okay, let's get this going! Propane filled! Let's do this! 







I decided that the slab was kind of big so I lopped off a hunk for breakfast.







Added peppercorns and Spanish olives with pimentos. 







Bacon Pita! 







Stuffed and ready for the smoker.







Lemon Squeezer bolted to the sausage board and ready to go.







Sorry no photos of the stuffing, it was a one man show this morning.







Loaded and ready!







Brrrrrrr! 


Smoke away!!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 24, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> That time you forgot to check the propane tank the night before you plan to use the smoker... Yeah I need propane...



Crap, I think we've all been there Case !   

BTW, it's lookin real nice !    Thumbs Up


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 24, 2016)

Okay so the recipe for the sausage is in my first post of this thread. The only thing I changed was I did not add pistachios. I did not add the diced fat back, the butcher claimed to not have any... I added olives. I added the normal amount of cure #1 by weight as I will be smoking this slowly.

I will be doing my standard smoke process for sausage. 

First hour 130 no smoke. 
Then add smoke and up the temp 10 degrees every hour until the pit reaches 180. 

I will be using the expando tube with cherry.








Smoke away!!!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 24, 2016)

Looking good!   That cherry should rock with the bacon and mix you have.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 24, 2016)

Prepping the smoke! 


Smoke away!!!


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 24, 2016)

Thats some TBS tube style


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 24, 2016)

Watching.    Got my expandable tube fired up too.   Works great


----------



## boykjo (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 24, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Looking good!   That cherry should rock with the bacon and mix you have.



Cherry is one of my favorite woods to use on sausage. Okay on just about everything. 

On a side note the bacon was originally smoked with cob. Which goes good with cherry. 


Smoke away!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 24, 2016)

Cherry is smelling great! The expando tube works great!


Smoke away!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 24, 2016)

Okay here's an oops! I was going to do some smoking a while back and got side tracked. Forgot I filled the 12" AMNTS. Gonna take so digging to clean up this mess!!!














Smoke away!!!


----------



## ak1 (Jan 24, 2016)

Light it up and burn it out!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 24, 2016)

AK1 said:


> Light it up and burn it out!!



Pellets are frozen! 


Smoke away!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 24, 2016)

Temp check time. All are right at 110 IT. 

Smoking along. Smoker is cruising at 167.























Smoke away!!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 24, 2016)

Lookin good Case !   Thumbs Up


----------



## driedstick (Jan 24, 2016)

Looks good so far,,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





DS


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 24, 2016)

Yep it's getting there.should all be done at the crack of dark tonight.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 24, 2016)

It's kind of like watching paint dry...

The big spike in the photo was when I opened up the door to check the temp. 


Smoke away!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 24, 2016)

Temp check. IT 145 across the board.






















Smoke away!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 24, 2016)

Chubs hit the mark! Into the walk-in to chill.












Smoke away!!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 24, 2016)

Can't wait to see the sliced pics Case !


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 24, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Can't wait to see the sliced pics Case !



Me too, me too!

I know this will be awesome


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 24, 2016)

Okay so how long does this need to rest before slicing???? 

It looks sick! So want to cut into this! 
















Smoke away!!!


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 24, 2016)

Now!!     Slice now


----------



## seenred (Jan 24, 2016)

This was fun to watch, Case!  Never heard of Schweinbauch, but I don't know how you could go wrong with sausage stuffed bacon!!  :drool

Let's see some slices!

Red


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 24, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Okay so how long does this need to rest before slicing????
> 
> It looks sick! So want to cut into this!
> 
> ...















Daauum THAT Is Money.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Jan 24, 2016






Amazing


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 24, 2016)

So the first slice. Ummmm, holy crap this is heavenly! 














Smoke away!!!


----------



## ak1 (Jan 24, 2016)

I can feel my arteries hardening and my heart saying "NOOOOOOOOO!!!!". I don't care. I want some. Damn that looks great.


----------



## seenred (Jan 24, 2016)

Dang Case...it ain't been long since my dinner, and this has me drooling all over my keyboard!  That looks incredible!

Points for sure on this one

Red


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 24, 2016)

AK1 said:


> I can feel my arteries hardening and my heart saying "NOOOOOOOOO!!!!". I don't care. I want some. Damn that looks great.:points:



My wife called our insurance agent when I sliced it open.... 

This is a thing of art. A thin slice on a a good crisp crusted piece of bread and a good mustard, oh my!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 24, 2016)

SeenRed said:


> Dang Case...it ain't been long since my dinner, and this has me drooling all over my keyboard!  That looks incredible!
> 
> Points for sure on this one
> 
> Red



Thanks Red! This stuff is incredible!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 24, 2016)

Holy crap!  That looks amazing!

I'm quite hungry again!  

Points for sure!


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 24, 2016)

Wow.   :drool :drool :drool


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 24, 2016)

That looks amazing Case, very nice !   Thumbs Up


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 24, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Holy crap!  That looks amazing!
> 
> I'm quite hungry again!
> 
> Points for sure!



Thank you CB! This is an epic cook. Wish you all were here to share!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 24, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Wow.   :drool :drool :drool



Thanks Adam, this is a special smoke! Definitely
Worth a repeat!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 24, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That looks amazing Case, very nice !   Thumbs Up



Thank you Justin! It's so good!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 25, 2016)

Okay had a good taste of this. Wow! Better than I ever expected!

Can't wait to cut open the chubs tomorrow!


----------



## tropics (Jan 25, 2016)

Case That looks fantastic,I never heard of it before but I am sure there are lots of other food I have not heard of

Richie


----------



## moikel (Jan 25, 2016)

Totally new to me,never seen it here or Europe.And I spent a lot of time in butcher shops instead of stupid museums.

Its a great concept,would make a great variation of the bacon &egg roll.

I am on a diet & not drinking,day 9. Last night I dreamt about an alehouse.Tonight its going to be this


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 25, 2016)

tropics said:


> Case That looks fantastic,I never heard of it before but I am sure there are lots of other food I have not heard of
> 
> 
> Richie



Thanks Richie! It's crazy good! 


Smoke away!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 25, 2016)

Moikel said:


> Totally new to me,never seen it here or Europe.And I spent a lot of time in butcher shops instead of stupid museums.
> 
> 
> Its a great concept,would make a great variation of the bacon &egg roll.
> ...



Thanks Mick! Not a bad thing to dream about! Super tasty! 


Smoke away!!!


----------



## mowin (Jan 25, 2016)

Holy crap does that look good. :drool.  Very creative indeed.  Looking forward to the sliced chub pics. 
:points: for sure....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 25, 2016)

mowin said:


> Holy crap does that look good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I can't wait for the sliced photos of the chubs either!


----------



## flagg (Jan 25, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> So the first slice. Ummmm, holy crap this is heavenly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is probably illegal in 39 states.  Send to me for legal disposal.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 25, 2016)

Flagg said:


> That is probably illegal in 39 states. Send to me for legal disposal.


Sorry Can't ship it over the state line!


----------



## flagg (Jan 25, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Sorry Can't ship it over the state line!



That's good stuff.  Have not seen that commercial down here.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 25, 2016)

Flagg said:


> That's good stuff. Have not seen that commercial down here.


Growing up here in Oregon its a classic commercial as well as these:


----------



## twoalpha (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm in. Looks interesting


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 25, 2016)

I think for Lunch today I will find a good dark rye bread somewhere and a good mustard and slice off a hunk and have me a sandwee!


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 25, 2016)

Holy hell!!! How did I miss this?  Probably shoveling 3 feet of snow.  That looks ridiculous.  I needed all those calories to sustain me through the snow removal.  I want to say I am putting this on my list to try but I don't know if I will ever find a nice thick belly like that for bacon.  POINTS!!!!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 25, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I think for Lunch today I will find a good dark rye bread somewhere and a good mustard and slice off a hunk and have me a sandwee!


Yeah, I believe I'd have to do the same thing!

That 2nd sliced shot, the one with the olive, just has my mouth watering!!!


----------



## boykjo (Jan 25, 2016)

Very nice DS.........................


----------



## bluewhisper (Jan 25, 2016)

When I visited Lithuania in 2003, the hotel buffets would include fried bacon in all its fat, cold and ready to be spread on rye bread. Usually there was a version with onion.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 25, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> Holy hell!!! How did I miss this?  Probably shoveling 3 feet of snow.  That looks ridiculous.  I needed all those calories to sustain me through the snow removal.  I want to say I am putting this on my list to try but I don't know if I will ever find a nice thick belly like that for bacon.  POINTS!!!!


Thank you! The belly used in this smoke came from Costco. So keep your fingers crossed you may be able to find one! This is ridiculously good!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 25, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Yeah, I believe I'd have to do the same thing!
> 
> That 2nd sliced shot, the one with the olive, just has my mouth watering!!!


Thank you! I half expected the olives to not work out. When I stuffed the chubs I figured there would be a glob of smashed olives in the bottom of the canister. Nope not a one. cant wait to see the sliced chubs! That will be happening soon!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 25, 2016)

boykjo said:


> Very nice DS.........................


Thank you! tastes good and it was a fun project!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 25, 2016)

BlueWhisper said:


> When I visited Lithuania in 2003, the hotel buffets would include fried bacon in all its fat, cold and ready to be spread on rye bread. Usually there was a version with onion.


Bacon Jam! Somewhere I have recipe for that too!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 25, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thank you! I half expected the olives to not work out. When I stuffed the chubs I figured there would be a glob of smashed olives in the bottom of the canister. Nope not a one. cant wait to see the sliced chubs! That will be happening soon!


Please, define "soon"!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I pigged out all weekend, so the only real goodness I get until Friday will be pictures from here!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 25, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Please, define "soon"!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> I pigged out all weekend, so the only real goodness I get until Friday will be pictures from here!



T-minus 1 hour and counting!!!!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 25, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> T-minus 1 hour and counting!!!!



Must have gone into a food coma....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 25, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Must have gone into a food coma....



Had to go ride my motorcycle for a bit!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 25, 2016)

I need to figure out a way to get better olive distribution! Thought I had it pretty well mixed. 

































Smoke away!!!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 25, 2016)

I'd still be all over it!   We're most of the olives in one log over the other?


 Not sure if it was Hoity Toit or Nepas, but one of them showed how they did it.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 25, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> I'd still be all over it!   We're most of the olives in one log over the other?
> 
> 
> Not sure if it was Hoity Toit or Nepas, but one of them showed how they did it.




Both logs had olives just not consistently through out. 


Smoke away!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 25, 2016)

All packed up















Smoke away!!!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 25, 2016)

The one in the center, it's headed for Texas, right?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 25, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> The one in the center, it's headed for Texas, right?



I think I ate that package already!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 25, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I think I ate that package already!



Crap, again?  We gotta work on this...  :biggrin:

Seriously, excellent work on all of this!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 26, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Crap, again? We gotta work on this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Thanks again!


----------



## disco (Jan 26, 2016)

What in incredible thread and smoke. A new dish, great qview, lots of fun. Bravo!

Points for setting the bar higher.

Disco


----------



## bena (Jan 27, 2016)

I showed a picture of the stuffed bacon and my wife kinda just dropped her jaw and said "your going to learn to make that right"...yes ... yes I am


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 27, 2016)

Disco said:


> What in incredible thread and smoke. A new dish, great qview, lots of fun. Bravo!
> 
> Points for setting the bar higher.
> 
> Disco


Thank you Disco! Just trying to keep up with you and the other smoke masters!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 27, 2016)

BenA said:


> I showed a picture of the stuffed bacon and my wife kinda just dropped her jaw and said "your going to learn to make that right"...yes ... yes I am


Not a hard thing to make. Just takes time. Follow this thread and the bacon making thread and you'll be set!


----------



## dls1 (Jan 27, 2016)

Real nice job with that DS. Thought it's been a while, I've had Schweinebauch, or more appropriately, Gefuellte Schweinebauch, several times though I never had it mated with mortadella. Sounds like an excellent match, however. I've never attempted to make it myself, but your thread just may inspire me to do so.

I can't speak for the rest of the country, but it's a popular dish in restaurants and homes in Southwest Germany. Although you can stuff the belly with essentially anything that appeals to you, the most common version I've encountered is a belly stuffed with ground meat (typically veal), smoked ham chunks, chopped onion, spices, and herbs, predominately marjoram. Another big mover, especially around the Holidays, is stuffed with sauerkraut, and diced fruit such as pear, apple, etc.

Though a few leave it open as you did, it's typically stitched closed then braised over low heat for a few hours followed by a high heat sear to crisp it up. Your choice to smoke it seems ideal.

The mortadella from the chubs looks pretty darn good also.

Very nice job on all fronts. Congrats.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 27, 2016)

dls1 said:


> Real nice job with that DS. Thought it's been a while, I've had Schweinebauch, or more appropriately, Gefuellte Schweinebauch, several times though I never had it mated with mortadella. Sounds like an excellent match, however. I've never attempted to make it myself, but your thread just may inspire me to do so.
> 
> I can't speak for the rest of the country, but it's a popular dish in restaurants and homes in Southwest Germany. Although you can stuff the belly with essentially anything that appeals to you, the most common version I've encountered is a belly stuffed with ground meat (typically veal), smoked ham chunks, chopped onion, spices, and herbs, predominately marjoram. Another big mover, especially around the Holidays, is stuffed with sauerkraut, and diced fruit such as pear, apple, etc.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I considered stitching it up, but I couldn't find my trussing needle. The mortadella pairs well with it!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 28, 2016)

Well decide to try something different. The rye and mustard is really good. Why not do breakfast for dinner?




















Smoke away!!!


----------



## flagg (Jan 28, 2016)

Now you are just bragging.


----------



## bena (Jan 28, 2016)

Qview is good today...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 28, 2016)

BenA said:


> Qview is good today...


It was tasty!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 28, 2016)

Probably time to make another hunk of this soon. Hmmm going to have to send the wife on a girls weekend!


----------



## mike w (Sep 29, 2016)

I don't blame you! I'll have to add this to my list.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 29, 2016)

It's tasty stuff and doesn't last long!


----------

